# LPG Adaptor in Portugal - help



## Robina (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi, we have three adaptor set for LPG that was supplied with our alugas installation. The one that is supposed to be for use in Portugal is wrong for the three petrol stations we have tried so far. That is the Euro adaptor 208.0114. The other two are the Dish adaptor and the Acme adaptor (like a small dish). We have only tried the motorways services so far. Any advice gratefully received!


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 15, 2018)

A lot of stations carry their own adaptors if you ask


----------



## r4dent (Jan 15, 2018)

Gaslow say this one..




http://www.gaslowdirect.com/epages/...jectPath=/Shops/cyujrhdmmu67/Products/01-4300


----------



## Lee (Jan 15, 2018)

r4dent said:


> Gaslow say this one..
> 
> View attachment 60566
> 
> http://www.gaslowdirect.com/epages/...jectPath=/Shops/cyujrhdmmu67/Products/01-4300



We found this one to be the most common but it's not always the case but we found that if you have a problem the garage has the correct adaptor.


----------



## Glass man (Jan 15, 2018)

Are you staying near any other vans? Walk round and see if any GB or NL vans have an LPG system. 
Ask them if they will help.


----------



## rockape (Jan 15, 2018)

If you are on the Algarve try CM Pedro autoreparadora, lda  at Boliqueime on Estrada nacional270, Tel 289 360 767


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 15, 2018)

Only Spain uses the Euro connector.

Portugal uses the dish connector.


----------



## Robina (Jan 15, 2018)

Glass man said:


> Are you staying near any other vans? Walk round and see if any GB or NL vans have an LPG system.
> Ask them if they will help.



We're alone at the moment but should be with others tomorrow. We'll also try the dish adaptor several others have mentioned. The staff at the services have basically shaken their heads sorrowfully and been no help:-(


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 15, 2018)

I have been to Portugal and I can confirm they use the dish connector.


----------



## Robina (Jan 15, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> I have been to Portugal and I can confirm they use the dish connector.



Thanks - we seem to have unanimity on this! We were misled by the leaflet we got with our adaptor kit which showed a euro connector for Portugal.


----------



## Robina (Jan 15, 2018)

rockape said:


> If you are on the Algarve try CM Pedro autoreparadora, lda  at Boliqueime on Estrada nacional270, Tel 289 360 767



Heading that way and should arrive tomorrow. Thanks for the information.


----------



## kensowerby (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi,we  have been going to Portugal for the last 16 years and the only adaptor we have used has been the dish type, a bit of a mixture in Spain, if you the three standard adaptors you should be ok, we havent found a filling station that uses the euro fitting so far.
We hope to set off for Spain and Portugal at the end of the month.:wave::camper:
Enjoy your holiday.:cheers::cheers:
Ken


----------



## rockape (Jan 15, 2018)

Robina said:


> Heading that way and should arrive tomorrow. Thanks for the information.



The garage is slightly off the main drag, but everyone knows it..If heading east it's  on your left
Let me know how you get on.


----------



## big al (Jan 16, 2018)

*just filled up today in Portugal*

Hi just filled up today the adaptor I used was from low gas its a round fitting the garage pump fitting fits inside your one it looks like it would screw over the outside but the pump fits to the inside hope this will help you good luck.


----------



## big al (Jan 16, 2018)

*The adapter that Lee put up.*

Hi just seen the adaptor that Lee put up is the one I used cheers.


----------



## Robina (Jan 16, 2018)

Happy to report that we successfully filled up with the dish adaptor! Thanks for all your helpful replies.


----------



## kensowerby (Jan 16, 2018)

Your welcome


----------



## powerplus (Apr 29, 2018)

*lpg gas adapter in portugal*

april 2018

the lpg adapter in portugal is now the same as used in spain

it is the one that looks like a bullet

it used to be the cup one but has now changed

barry


----------

